# App question...



## DrkDroid (Jun 22, 2011)

Does anyone know if the app real hdmi will work with miui? And if not what's the best ROM that will support it?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

I believe that no 2nd init rom will be able to use HDMI. It's something that needs blur to work. I really liked VorteX 2.8 as a blur based rom. That I think should have the HDMI option.


----------



## DrkDroid (Jun 22, 2011)

Cool thanks, will it say in the ROM post if it has hdmi or will i just have to try it?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

I don't see it in the op of the thread but you can always ask someone in there. The dev does great support as well. He may even be the one to answer you.


----------



## DrkDroid (Jun 22, 2011)

Just an FYI....found an app called xternal display works just as well and free...

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Blurless roms (i.e. CM7, MIUI) cant do HDMi. But if you want HDMi and stay with MIUI you could use Bootmanager. It allows you to be able to have 5 other custom roms running on your phone. No halsel of Nanoids and all that pretty much dual booting your phone. There plenty of good blur based roms with HDMi like vortex, liberty 3, and shuji.


----------

